# how to make a drop spindle with CD's



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

HI has anyone made a drop spindle with CD's? I am wanting to make a kit that includes this plus fleece to take with me to llama events. Thank YOU


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I've made these. I use two CDs together to add more weight, a half-inch dowel, a rubber grommet to hold the dowel in place and a cup hook for the hook. I'm always amazed at how well these spindles work. For a lighter weight one, though, you might try using a toy wheel (found in craft shops) and dowel plus hook. These also spin very well and may be easier for llama fiber. My one attempt at spindling llama was frustrating because it's a slippery fiber. But maybe that's just me


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I posted these links yesterday in the DIY Fiber tools thread:

Making a CD Drop Spindle is an easy way to get started spinning fiber.

The spindles are a little heavier than some people like,
but the price is right!

Check out these sites.

Richard R Danielson and Karen F. Danielson
Good info on making a drop spindle with compact discs (CD).
http://danielson.laurentian.ca/quali...op_spindle.htm

Also see Interweave's website for CD spindle info
http://www.interweave.com/spin/projects/cdspindles.pdf

Have a good day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Franco you beat me to it  If you go to this link http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=242313

Rabbitgeek has been posting lots of links and info on cheap and free supplied for fiber people. His latest post was on just this very thing :dance:


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Katherine in KY said:


> For a lighter weight one, though, you might try using a toy wheel (found in craft shops) and dowel plus hook. QUOTE]
> 
> You can also look for small CDs which are sometimes handed out as promotional items, they are about half the size of regular CDs.
> 
> ...


----------

